# Weapon vs Jutsu: The Yata Mirror vs Heaven Concealed



## Malicious Friday (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm watching the Sasuke vs Itachi battle on Youtube and I just remembered the Yata Mirror. So...

The Yata mirror is said to deflect all things. Heaven Concealed is a giant rock from space. What wins?


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 30, 2013)

Obviously  Yata Mirror wins.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 30, 2013)

What, Madara's Meteor?

Itachi survives it with no damage. Onoki didn't die when Madara busted two of them atop his skull. Dodai's rubber protected a clone from popping. Susano'o is going to be fine, and so will the mirror.


----------



## Psp123789 (Dec 30, 2013)

Itachi deflects the rock back into space.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Dec 30, 2013)

Like you said, the Yata mirror deflects _all_ attacks. Tengai Shinsei is an attack. You read in between the lines there.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 31, 2013)

What is Heaven Concealed?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Bonly (Dec 31, 2013)

No wonder I didn't know what it was, it was never named in the manga . In that case I;d say that the Yata Mirror might tank it, not much to go off of other then my gut due to lack of feats.


----------



## Octavian (Dec 31, 2013)

itachi headbutts the meteor back into the heavens


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 31, 2013)

Feats don't support this shit at all, but it's the Yata Mirror so I guess Itachi tanks it.


----------



## kaminogan (Dec 31, 2013)

why is everyone wearing the same sig and ava ?  

either way tengai shisei crashes into the yata and the momentum from the meteor crushes itachi, the mirror stays fine thou being spiritual and all,

oh and before you say it yata does not reflect everything, else it would explode form reflecting itself not to mention reflecting the susanoo and itachi, it only reflects chakra based attacks,


----------



## Bonly (Dec 31, 2013)

kaminogan said:


> why is everyone wearing the same sig and ava ?



A better question is why are you not wearing the set with us


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 31, 2013)

Itachi solos the meteor. No question


----------



## Ersa (Dec 31, 2013)

Well Onoki did survive it without any sort of defensive jutsu, Gaara used some sand and survived the brunt of it. Call me crazy but I have a feeling V4 Susanoo combined with a mirror hyped to be unbreakable is capable of doing it.

:ignoramus


----------



## Garcher (Dec 31, 2013)

Swagtachi's Yolo Mirror deflects EVERYTHING


----------



## Azula (Dec 31, 2013)

Madara's susanoo was destroyed by meteors which lost a considerable momemtum due to oonoki [1][2]

Dont compare susanoo to the tank that oonoki is :ignoramus

Itachi and his susanoo get turned to paste with meteors hitting him with full speed :ignoramus


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 31, 2013)

The explosion from the meteor destroys the Susanoo.YM is NLF the highest durability we can give it is mountain.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 31, 2013)

I think Yata's mirror, and the particular level of Susanoo should be able to withstand the impact.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 31, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I think Yata's mirror, and the particular level of Susanoo should be able to withstand the impact.



The first meteor had its force retarded by Onoki.The second meteor wasnt falling at reentry velocities otherwise it would have explode when it hit the first meteor.That is why Onoki was able to survive the shock force because that wasnt real meteoric force.

If Madara was serious he would have made the meteors drop at reentry velocites which would result in an island level explosion at the minimum.

YM is not surviving that.


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 31, 2013)

Itachi puts the rock under genjutsu.


----------



## RedChidori (Dec 31, 2013)

Tengai Shinsei A.K.A. Heaven Concealed would bust Susano'o but Yata Mirror would absorb the shock force of the collision


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 31, 2013)

Wait, guys. Hold up.

Itachi is at a disadvantage here. Giant falling rocks have proved to be an Uchiha's natural weakness.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 31, 2013)

which boulder is this? is it the one dat crushed half of fagbito to paste? then it solos


----------



## Turrin (Dec 31, 2013)

Susano'o tanks enough of the meteor for Itachi to end up squished like Obito, than Itachi wakes up in cave all bandaged, when Itachi-swag cult members of Naruto fan step out of the shadows flies open, and Itachi screams no as the manga sopranos fades outs w/ don't stop believing playing.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 31, 2013)

All physical attacks loses their meaning, the meteor bounces off the mirror. And it never destroyed Susanoo for anyone who believes that, Madara put down his Susanoo. Also V3 is far inferior to V4 Susanoo and Madara doesn't have a mirror he himself believes to be unbreakable so even if it did you're still wrong.

I suppose Onoki could have multi-mountain durability.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 31, 2013)

the meteor might not be able to break the shield but itachi would be flattened like a pancake underneath the shield

mmmmmhhhhhh senju dog pancakes with meteor syrup


----------



## Ersa (Dec 31, 2013)

I think V4 Susanoo is more durable then Onoki's head. But I could be wrong too.


----------



## ueharakk (Jan 1, 2014)

If he takes it like madara took it: letting the meteor fall right on him, I don't see him coming out of it any better than when he got hit with kirin.

If he takes it at a distance while running like gaara and rubber guy, I see it doing comparable damage to what tenpen chii did to susanoo.


----------

